# where ya going to be?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Not much more time, so my question is where are you going to be?

Horse creek to Indian creek (strawberry reservoir) we will be two hunters.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... above the tree line.


-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Book Cliffs


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Southwest Desert chasing pronghorn on Wednesday morning. From there, I'll head up to my deer area to hopefully finish the Utah trifecta of Elk, Pronghorn and Deer this year.

@Bossloader, I've seen some decent little bucks in that area the last few years. Jumped a 4 point in that exact area last year when chasing elk on the spike opener. Saw a couple other 4 points that made it through the rifle hunt last year on the Muzzleloader elk hunt as well. Good Luck.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I am taking my granddaughter, this will be her first ever hunt, i think im hoping most just to keep her upbeat because i have never hunted this area so I appreciate the info.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Raptorman said:


> Book Cliffs


It will be interesting to hear what the deer have done since that big storm.

Back in 2005 it snowed about like it did this year and there was nothing left on top all the way across the Books, just about all the deer had headed to their winter grounds and it was fantastic hunting on both the muzzle loader and general season down low in the cedars.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Racing up and down the dirt roads creating dust and noise in the side X side near Strawberry looking for grouse.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Same place that I have been since May.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be on the Nebo, hoping to get one killed in the first hour so I can get my son back to his Molecular Biology class.......


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’ll be on the Nebo chasing elk Monday morning. plan A,B,C and D are all dead with someone else’s tag on them. Didn’t think I’d need to find a plan E-H. So I’ll be winging it. Wednesday I hope to be hunting deer with a fresh elk skull at the taxidermist. But my plans never go the way I’d like, so I’ll still probably be hunting elk on that day.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I'll be on the Nebo chasing elk Monday morning. plan A,B,C and D are all dead with someone else's tag on them. Didn't think I'd need to find a plan E-H. So I'll be winging it. Wednesday I hope to be hunting deer with a fresh elk skull at the taxidermist. But my plans never go the way I'd like, so I'll still probably be hunting elk on that day.


That is more fun anyway. Plenty of mature bulls left to chase and they were screaming their heads off last night. I'm sure you'll dig up something solid.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be hanging out at the cabin hoping the bucks I've been watching come wandering around.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have seen more bucks down low than up high.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Critter said:


> It will be interesting to hear what the deer have done since that big storm.
> 
> Back in 2005 it snowed about like it did this year and there was nothing left on top all the way across the Books, just about all the deer had headed to their winter grounds and it was fantastic hunting on both the muzzle loader and general season down low in the cedars.


I have heard from people who were out there for the rifle elk and al said they hadn't moved yet. So hopefully that is still the case.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Currant Creek area. Good luck to all


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

blacksage said:


> Currant Creek area. Good luck to all


I'll be in that area as well. Maybe not around currant creek directly. Unless I cannot locate some of these low land bucks ive had on camera. Good luck!


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Hopefully wherever the deer are. I've never hunted the muzzy season before. I hunt the cache unit, I know where everything hangs out during archery season and I'm hoping there's still a buck or two up high where I've been. If not, I'll be moving all over the mountain looking for them


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Randolph, New Canyon.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cache unit, but not until Thursday evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildhorses (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ll be on the south slope chepeta lake area.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oquirrh-Stansbury with my daughter....


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Wildhorses said:


> I'll be on the south slope chepeta lake area.


I'll either be by lower pole area or dark canyon.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was at work today and will be the whole season. This is the first time I'm not muzzy hunting since 2003.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Got this one this am. Right behind the cabin. Said I would hang out waiting for the ones I'd been seeing. I blew the big one last night. This one came by this morning.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

2full said:


> Got this one this am. Right behind the cabin. Said I would hang out waiting for the ones I'd been seeing. I blew the big one last night. This one came by this morning.


Beautiful buck


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

2full said:


> Got this one this am. Right behind the cabin. Said I would hang out waiting for the ones I'd been seeing. I blew the big one last night. This one came by this morning.


Great lookin' buck! Congrats.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee 2full....You could have let him grow up. He still has milk on the lips.:shock: Very nice buck. Congratulations!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great buck 2full!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I forgot to grab my phone when I went back to the cabin to get my 4 wheeler and some rope. 
So I didn't get any........As it lays pictures.  I wasn't going to go back again. It took me a while to find him and it was getting warm, I wanted to get him taken care of and in the cooler. 
He went down in the thick tall brush and I almost thought I had missed it. There wasn't a blood trail and he didn't go as far as I thought. Walked within 10 yards of him a couple of times looking and trying to find blood. 
I was by myself so I didn't get any field pics as well. A friend of mine came up later and took some pics for me, and helped me hang and skin him. 
Other than that......I'm happy with him. :mrgreen:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Pine Valley unit. Two bucks opening morning but at 270-300 yards out. One was a 2pt and a tall 3pt. Would’ve taken either as I just want to get it done. Second day I jumped a fawn than saw one head into the cedars at over 350yds out. I’ve never seen it so dry. Hope to get down again next week, wife is super pissed. Might switch things up and move on other side of unit where I know has more reliable water sources. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Driest conditions I've ever seen where I'm at. That wind storm a few weeks back wreaked havoc up here. Only turned up a dinky 2 point so far in 3 days. Been rough sledding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Had 2 two points pushing each other around opening morning at 120 yards for about 20 minutes. Let them walk.

Saw a total of nine bucks in 5 days. 6 shoot able. We will see what happens come rifle season with the grandkids.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Pokesmole said:


> I'll be in that area as well. Maybe not around currant creek directly. Unless I cannot locate some of these low land bucks ive had on camera. Good luck!


How did your hunt go? I was able to harvest a 3x3 Wednesday night at last light. Saw about 10 bucks between Tuesday and Wednesday. All the bucks were up at the highest elevations.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw one small buck in my headlights on Thursday. Saw very few deer this year compared to years past (first time hunting muzzy deer).

Tons of Elk and lots of rutting. Love that the most!

I'd consider quitting hunting deer if there were more Elk seasons, lol. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

blacksage said:


> How did your hunt go? I was able to harvest a 3x3 Wednesday night at last light. Saw about 10 bucks between Tuesday and Wednesday. All the bucks were up at the highest elevations.


 Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


How do I post pics? Lol. I am pretty new here.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


205 yard shot, uphill. 100 grains of blackhorn, barnes 290 grain spitfire t ez


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

How do I rotate photos in my album? they are good when I upload them, but the forum is rotating them?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

blacksage said:


> How do I rotate photos in my album? they are good when I upload them, but the forum is rotating them?


The meta data in the picture itself usually has rotation information. Its good to clear that info, or rotate it properly and resave, before uploading to the site.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Nice buck! IDK if i'd call it a cactus buck, but definitely a late bloomer. lol 

-DallanC


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

DallanC said:


> PS: Nice buck! IDK if i'd call it a cactus buck, but definitely a late bloomer. lol
> 
> -DallanC


Lol. Thank you


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats good one!:O||:


----------

